# Dining table scratches



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi folks, dining table is scratched to hell with lots of surface scratches. Tried the toothpaste whitening and some Brasso but no joy

Thought I'd ask on here what's the best way to get them out if anyone could share their experiences of doing glass tables

I don't own a machine polisher or such, but would be willing to get one.

Or if anyone knows of any restoration places near me... Motherwell Glasgow area.

https://ibb.co/hX4Mcw
https://ibb.co/cYm1cw
https://ibb.co/jtA54b

I've attached some pics of table scratches

Cheers


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

How about something like this that you can use in a power drill
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2528525336...3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1388688589627


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You might find a local stone mason will polish it for you.
They should have the necessary stuff but you might need to check if the glass is coloured or coated.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> How about something like this that you can use in a power drill
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2528525336...3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1388688589627


You reckon that would do a job ?

I've no experience of this mate


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Sh1ner said:


> You might find a local stone mason will polish it for you.
> They should have the necessary stuff but you might need to check if the glass is coloured or coated.


Will maybe call one and get a quote pal cheers, been looking at furniture restorers and none seem to do glass


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cerium oxide is the compound I was looking for as I’ve seen windscreens polished epithet it, and that’s what is listed. It’s cheap enough to try I guess. Ide also recommend using a corded drill not battery.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Cerium oxide is the compound I was looking for as I've seen windscreens polished epithet it, and that's what is listed. It's cheap enough to try I guess. Ide also recommend using a corded drill not battery.


Cheers bud


----------

